# 2000 altima 2.5 wont start



## 03vorteczr2 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello everyone! First post here. I just bought a 2000 altima with a 2.5 and a manual transmission. It has 154000 miles. It cranks but doesnt start. Had the codes read and 2 codes came up.

P1126 Thermostat Function
P1706 Park/Neutral Position (PNP) Switch

Nothing I have read already suggests that these codes would cause the car not to start. Is there an easy way to check if the timing chain is bad? Anything else I should check. Thanks for all the help!

Chris


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

does it turn over?
(Just so you know, this vehicle has a KA24DE in it, not a 2.5, it will make a difference when/if you need parts).
I would replace the neutral sw, make sure you have good connections at the batt etc


----------



## 03vorteczr2 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the motor. When I turn the key the motor turns. I ordered that switch. Is that switch known to prevent the car from starting?


----------

